# What's the fastest you've ever had an RP go south?



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 30, 2016)

When i was in high school, a couple of my buddies would team up and troll internet chatrooms and RP boards just to fuck with people. By that i mean _prank_ them, not just fu- Nevermind. You know what i mean. Anyway...
They would team up in the library during lunch or before school and join chatrooms either separately or together to coax strangers into super kinky, gross territory. The goal was to see how gross they could get and keep a connection with the stranger. The longer, the kinkier, the grosser, the funnier. They would either go straight for the nasty crap or ramp up gradually and take a steep noise dive. Most of the time the strangers would immediately leave the chatroom but it was always funny how long they could maintain interest, especially after the other troll would join the chat for a threesome.

So with that in mind, either with a troll or horny stranger, how quick have you ever had an RP go bad?


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 30, 2016)

We started off. Everything was going good. Shared our info, talked a bit more... Then he said he was _43. _#Nope


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> We started off. Everything was going good. Shared our info, talked a bit more... Then he said he was _43. _#Nope


Hopefully you didn't give him ur credit card number. But it is awesome if he gave u his.


----------



## feder (Jun 30, 2016)

One person wanted me to do play involving skinning a woman.

No, just no


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 30, 2016)

feder said:


> One person wanted me to do play involving skinning a woman.
> 
> No, just no



hot


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 1, 2016)

A guy  didn't even met before asked me if I wanted to c him change. This was on Skype btw. He called me baby and straight up said that I made him horny. I told him to fuck off and deleted him from my contacts (with a block).


----------



## MM13 (Nov 5, 2016)

It was definitely this one time when I was on IMVU and this one user accused me of being a god-modder just after his character tried to kill mine.  I can't stand stroppiness regarding RP behavior in general,  I understand that there may be a reason for it sometimes but there also has to be some other reason other than 'not interested"  or complaining about the storyline not making sense.  I mean sure you can have your character leave,  that's fine with me - but you don't to be all catty about it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 5, 2016)

Someone randomly started an RP with me in a DM/PM and I said "Sorry, I don't RP" and the snowflake threw a ton of insults and ad hominems at me. You know you're doing something correctly when someone is offended that you're not interested in RP'ing.


----------



## Rant (Nov 5, 2016)

As soon as i finished the basic plot, races and rules.
 I kept it pretty simple, All anthros were to be more "natural" as is no pink huskys and no OP'd magic users. First person to join was upset I wouldn't let him use God level mixed breed whatever and the next wanted it to be about vore and stopped talking to me because I'm not into vore and it wouldn't work in the RP at all. Pretty disappointing for all the work i put in.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 5, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Someone randomly started an RP with me in a DM/PM and I said "Sorry, I don't RP" and the snowflake threw a ton of insults and ad hominems at me. You know you're doing something correctly when someone is offended that you're not interested in RP'ing.


Last month somebody once tried to RP with me in a freakishly old deviantART post from 2003. Because of the art's subject matter, i guess he thought i was into baby play, diapers and RP. i was still in highschool when i drew and posted that!! When i responded, "No thanks, i don't RP anymore" he got upset. Holy shit, dude, note the date of the post. Even if i _was_ into RP, that post is 13 years old and i've posted literally nothing on deviantART in almost 3 years. What made you'd think i would even read your comment, let alone respond to it!?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 5, 2016)

Your friends sound like dicks.

As for RP, I don't really have any stories. Someone did send me a PM once asking for dick pics, which was weird as fuck since there was no build up to it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 5, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Your friends sound like dicks.
> 
> As for RP, I don't really have any stories. Someone did send me a PM once asking for dick pics, which was weird as fuck since there was no build up to it.


Lol, who needs a build up?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Nov 5, 2016)

On the last site I was on, my RPs were repeatedly harassed by a single user. Everytime he appeared, the RP would die no matter how much I tried to ignore him.

It was depressingly disappointing. I usually put all of my thought into the plot of the RP. To have one person continually trash my stuff was infuriating.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 5, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Lol, who needs a build up?


Well, a bit of wooing would've been nice or a "hi, I'm xxxxx and I'm a girl/boy and these are the things I am interested in".

Ya'know, the usual getting to know you banter...


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 5, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Well, a bit of wooing would've been nice or a "hi, I'm xxxxx and I'm a girl/boy and these are the things I am interested in".
> 
> Ya'know, the usual getting to know you banter...


It was sarcastic.

Worst case scenario send pictures of someone elses dick. He/she will never know.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 5, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> It was sarcastic.


I realize that but the last thing you should do is encourage potential sex addicts. I mean, don't get me wrong, I was a little flattered, but very creeped out all at the same time. 

Oh, well, at least it makes for a good story...


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Nov 5, 2016)

When you're an RPophobe (Is that a a word? I'm gonna say it's a word), RP never goes south, or north, east, west, up someone's ass, to Canada, or anywhere really.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 5, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I realize that but the last thing you should do is encourage potential sex addicts. I mean, don't get me wrong, I was a little flattered, but very creeped out all at the same time.
> 
> Oh, well, at least it makes for a good story...


Indeed it does.

OT: That moment when you're hungry as hell but too lazy to walk to the fridge.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 5, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Your friends sound like dicks.
> 
> As for RP, I don't really have any stories. Someone did send me a PM once asking for dick pics, which was weird as fuck since there was no build up to it.


it's even worse when you don't _have_ a dick.


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 6, 2016)

The part where I probably got pregnant for no reason at all immediately, I'm a boy too. .w.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 6, 2016)

Mr.Foox said:


> The part where I probably got pregnant for no reason at all immediately, I'm a boy too. .w.


Kinky.


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Nov 6, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Your friends sound like dicks.
> 
> As for RP, I don't really have any stories. Someone did send me a PM once asking for dick pics, which was weird as fuck since there was no build up to it.


Strange... the exact same thing happened to me.... I wonder if it is the same person :v


----------



## chiz (Nov 6, 2016)

ive had multiple rp's that were cut off because the people i had  unrealistic anthropomorphic animal roleplays in space wiht, thought it was bad that i have a boyfriend and roleplay... well then


----------



## MM13 (Nov 6, 2016)

Ever had the 'dictatorship' card used on you?  I did.  I kid you not.  I have a character who has mind-control powers and yet this other player had the gull to excuse me of dictatorship.  Uh...how is it dictatorship if my character hypnotizes people and puts them in a trance-like state?  Naturally how hypnosis RPs work is that when one is hypnotized, one is open to whatever commands and suggestions said character has.  I don't see the problem in that...I didn't say the other player's couldn't fight back, I am not saying they shouldn't fight back if neccessary,  i'm just saying that well...once you're you know hypnotized there really isn't any choice in the matter.


----------



## Gaitsu (Nov 27, 2016)

MM13 said:


> Ever had the 'dictatorship' card used on you?  I did.  I kid you not.  I have a character who has mind-control powers and yet this other player had the gull to excuse me of dictatorship.  Uh...how is it dictatorship if my character hypnotizes people and puts them in a trance-like state?  Naturally how hypnosis RPs work is that when one is hypnotized, one is open to whatever commands and suggestions said character has.  I don't see the problem in that...I didn't say the other player's couldn't fight back, I am not saying they shouldn't fight back if neccessary,  i'm just saying that well...once you're you know hypnotized there really isn't any choice in the matter.


Only problem with that is hypnosis doesnt open someone else to your will, but to be more open with their own inhibitions. You cant hypnotize someone who is a pacifist and send them on a murde spree unless they deep down want to go on a murder spree.


----------

